

Piracy on Android and iOS - an Interview with Madfinger Games - russellholly
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/piracy-on-android-and-ios-an-interview-with-madfinger-games-20120731/

======
ivarkotnik
I might be completely off the track.. But as it is games we are talking about
of which mostly attracts the <18 year old audience...

How many of those have a credit card readily to pay for apps and games on an
android phone?

~~~
bookwormAT
The average gamer is 37 years old.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_game_culture#Demographics>

A game like dead trigger might attract a younger audience than that, but I
guess we're still talking adults here.

~~~
bsphil
"Gamer" is an unbelievably broad term, akin to an average "reader" age of
anyone who reads something. The pdf (can't find any actual study confirming
any of that data) sourced on wiki doesn't explain what most of those extremely
broad terms mean. My mom is 59 and plays games on facebook nearly every night,
so that makes her a "gamer" too.

I wouldn't even consider that an accurate number for the Android gaming
platform. Overall that's no more valuable of a number than it's stated, which
is incredibly insignificant.

I would say that a majority of game pirates aren't causing lost sales (i.e.:
if piracy was suddenly made impossible, those people just wouldn't play the
game at all). I know of a few documented incidents offhand where an outbreak
of piracy led directly to increased sales, for what it's worth. Not to say
that piracy DOESN'T lead to a lost sale, but that rather the losses are vastly
overstated in "big picture" estimates. Like so much else in the world, the
truth is much more complicated than any one absolute answer.

